# How to come up with good designs for your fursona?



## Volity (Apr 17, 2018)

I've recently created a fursona, it's basically just a generic anthro fennec.

It started off as a fennec fox with yellow-white fur to match the kind you see out in the wild. When I tried to do more art I used it as a way to improve on the design, I added a few dark patches on the body. I didn't really like the design, I just wanted to test a few things. I went online to see what other people had made and they looked great and they stand out.

My most recent art kept one part of the previous designs, a dark patch on the nose. I also implemented a few little dark patches on the ears.

I need some help in coming up with unique designs for my character.

Thanks


----------



## MissNook (Apr 17, 2018)

@Volity 
Hi there,

I think you can do that several ways but let's see 3 options that seem interesting to me (and can be mixed together  ).
First one is to try to write his history and behavior. Then add him scars, tattoos, clothes or other markings (like war markings if he's a warrior, runes if he can do magic and so on) which can be explained by his history.
Second one is to keep trying designs, especially things you never tried before. Like you never tried stripes, try them and so on. Just to see what you like and not and what you can use that fits your sona.
Third one would be to inspire yourself by images. For example, think of one color your sona like, his favorite place, his favorite animal and so on and browse that into your favorite search engine then take an image for each that you seem fit. Then use elements of them onto your sona.

Hope that helps ^^


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Apr 18, 2018)

Well first of all, you shouldn't compare your sona to other people's characters.

You can improve his design if you think of a backstory for him, what his personality is, what he does, etc. 

Thinking of a story for him will probably help the most.


----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (Apr 18, 2018)

You don't necessarily need to 'stand out,' mate. At least, not in the way you think. One of the biggest mistake, typically made by younger furs, is trying to create personality via presence. AKA, make them dress and look completely based on a personality trait, rather based upon what they are like as a character. 

There's nothing wrong with portraying a blank slate. You don't need to force a story. If you want them to, say, just be you as an anthro. Then make what you'd think you'd look like.

However, if you want to make a story about them, that's when you get put more within the public view of the fandom. Of course, you don't NEED their approval. But, if you are making a character for others to look at/read about and get a personal idea about them, then you maybe should be aware of a few things.

Remember, form, dress, and color does NOT equal personality. Want a character who is maybe crazy or immoral? They'll most likely be seen as edgy, if you make them dark with blood red everything, with everything to add to the stereotypes. Want a bubbly and innocent character? Twenty colors may not be taken so seriously. Expression, posture, attitude, setting, and backstory are typically things that give us a good feel, for the character.

Personally, I think your current character is fine! If you wanna add to them, add to them in a way that makes you passionate, for your character.


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 18, 2018)

Find what you like and do that. It's your character, do what you like. If you want to give them rainbow leg warmers and neon stripes, go for it.

I mean I avoided giving clothes to my fursona partially because I don't wanna and partially because I only recently thought of an outfit for them. Usually I do more feral designs but Meh.


----------



## Milkyway Arts (Apr 21, 2018)

One thing is to think about the location your sona originates from and makes sure the design is suitable for the environment. This could be adding protective clothing/fur, certain markings reminiscent of the area and it's history, etc. It's also fun to take inspiration from other sonas you see around and pinpoint something you like about the design. 

For example, my sona is a sand cat and so I made sure to give him black markings around the eyes to absorb the hard sunlight and keep it out of his eyes. I also gave him a lighter color to ensure he wouldnt absorb too much heat. The only other dark spot on his body is the black arm bands which is typical for sand cats.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Apr 21, 2018)

Whatever you want to look for. Try going for a theme like feral. For example, in this theme I think you could go for any animal marking and fix it up a bit to look nicer. With how big the furry fandom is it's hard to be unique but you could make a great design by combining known patterns.


----------



## Vampyre-Skunk (Apr 21, 2018)

I could try and help you. I make adoptables  all the time and people seem to like them


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)

Eh... Being plain is better than being one of those painfully colorful fursonas


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

Base him off something you like. Mine is an Assassin because I like the game series. It’s also a Shiba Inu because I loved the Doge.


R.I.P Doge. You were a good meme


----------



## Volity (Apr 22, 2018)

Thank you everyone who replied, I'll take all your ideas into consideration


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 23, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Eh... Being plain is better than being one of those painfully colorful fursonas


Preach, that’s too much to deal with.  I honestly don’t know a whole lot of people that do that with their sonas.

To OP: It doesn’t have to be forced.  Just do what feels right.  There were lots of small reasons why I chose mine (favorite football team mascot, favorite band uses bears in their designs a lot, I like the movie Brother bear etc) and nothing really more than that.  Just let it come naturally


----------



## Hopei (Apr 23, 2018)

As most said, express yourself with your sona as you wanna. You can take inspiration from nature, the community, pop culture, your beliefs, myths and fantasy . It'll never have to be set in stone either, unless you plan on suiting which in any case would be much bigger investment of thought and resources, and is subject to change and development as any other person is.

But if you want solid tips on design, here sum

Learn how to understand form and how patterns lay out on them.
Good designs often have connecting factors, with features linening up to others or gradiaing in shape or colour
Sets of odd numbered features (eg. Three earnings, five spots) are often more appealing.
Hava good range of tones, basicly meaning a minimum of one dark colour (wouldn't recomend straight black) and one light tone. Such differences are often used to seperate gesturing features (eg, eye brows, lips, hands, feet, tail tip ect) and show them clearly.
Study real life animal references. They often naturally have nice colours and divides. You can learn this from others sonas and artwork too but I'd say it's not as effective, finding the source is alway best imo as you may be drawn to different aspects of it.
If any of those terms are foreign to ya, they're well worth looking into if you've the time


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 23, 2018)

Simplicity and basic natural designs are best


----------



## MoguMoguArt (Apr 27, 2018)

I created mine with Kpop fashion in mind and all the stuff that i like!
My Deer OC was created with the fursona generator though, i can reccomend using that to get out some interesting prompts to spark your imagination :')


----------

